# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  clobex szampon leczniczy

## Nie zarejestrowany

Zakupiłam szampon leczniczy clobex, bo mam problemy z łuszczycą głowy. Czy ktoś z Was mógłby mi napisać coś o tym leku?

----------


## łuszczyk

To jest dobry szampon, stosujesz go przez miesiąc i po tym czasie powinno być wszystko ok. Pamiętaj tylko, że jest oparty na sterydach i to kwestia wyboru czy łuszczycę chcesz leczyć w taki sposób.

----------


## transkom

Clobex to dobre rozwiązanie tak by szybko pozbyć się objawów łuszczycy głowy. Proponuję jednak pzed konsultacje u lekarza.

----------


## harryangel

Ja jestem zadowolony po tym jak około dwa miesiące temu go stosowałem to do tej pory nie mam (odpukać) żadnych problemów na głowie. Polecam.

----------


## joshimoto

Polecam, zdecydowanie jest to skuteczny i pewny lek, pytanie tylko jak reagujesz na sterydy. Wiem, że z tymi osobami, z którymi rozmawiałem i miały problem z łuszczycą głowy ten szampon pomagał. Mi pomógł pozbyć się tego paskudztwa.

----------


## konarski

Dwie rzeczy, koniecznie trzeba się konsultować podczas stosowania tego szamponu z lekarzem i pamiętaj o tym, że to szampon sterydowy i zbyt często nie będzie można go stosować po za tym jest ok, u mnie wszystko poznikało po miesiącu.

----------


## ramirez

Jak wyżej porozmawiaj z lekarzem, bo jeśli dostałaś szampon z jakiegoś źródła bez recepty :Smile:  musisz wiedzieć, że trzeba opinii lekarza w sprawie jego stosowania.

----------


## jejku

Tak używałam tego szamponu przez około miesiąc, daje dobre i szybkie efekty! Jest może nie tani ale wart swojej ceny.

----------


## makaron

Też trochę na niego wydałem ale zdecydowanie warto bo po pierwsze działa szybko i jeśli zależy wam na efektach szybko to po tym da się je osiągnąć. Po drugie jest skuteczny nić mi się po nim z głowy nie sypie.

----------


## hejnal

Dobry szampon ale nie można za często go stosować bo sterydowy ale w moim przypadku sprawdził się nieźle. Polecam.

----------


## renai

Bardzo fajny szampon, na dodatek pierwszy od dawna skuteczny lek na objawy łuszczycowe. Wiadomo nie da się tego pozbyć ale widać można to jakoś opanować. Polecam i pozdrawiam.

----------


## łuszczyk2

Też się przyłączę, mi ten szampon pomógł bardzo, dzięki niemu mam trochę spokoju z włosami. Polecam.

----------


## iwka

Bardzo dobry lek polecam, mi bardzo pomógł w momencie gdy wydawało mi się, że już nie uda mi się wygrać z tą chorobą. Oczywiście nie wyleczy Cie z łuszczycy ale pozwoli Ci jakoś funkcjonować.

----------


## popo

Bardzo skuteczny lek na łuszczycowe zmiany na głowie używam go już po raz drugi i nie zawiodłem się na nim.

----------


## lewick

Tyle dobrych słów chyba spróbuję początkowo nie zakładałem leczenia sterydami ale może trzeba zmienić zdanie?!

----------


## leszek2

Ten szampon naprawdę jest bezpieczny, używałem go już ze dwa razy i nic mi nie jest.

----------


## jurek77

Skonsultuj się z lekarzem. Szampon jest bardzo dobry, ale może wywoływac niepowołane reakcje, więc lepiej skonsultować to z lekarzem.

----------


## dermokol

Też używałem ten szampon chyba z pół roku temu i wtedy bardzo mi pomógł bo moja skóra przestała się sypać a miałem na prawdę poważny problem wtedy, polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też kiedyś używałem tego szamponu jest ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi ten szampon bardzo pomógł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi też bardzo dobry lek wiadomo łuszczycy nie wyleczy ale przynajmniej zatrzymuje objawy, na długo!

----------


## nina2014

Bardzo ważne przy używaniu tego szamponu jest dobre dogadanie jego stosowania z lekarzem, tak żeby nie przesadzić z dawkowaniem i czasem używania.

----------


## emir11

Świetny lek gorąco polecam, szczególnie tym, którzy nie mogą sobie poradzić z od dłuższego czasu.

----------


## kaluszka

Nie zawiodłam się na nim, też polecam.

----------


## beresti

Bardzo dobry lek polecam.

----------


## kimmi

Używam od kilku dni i mam nadzieję, że Clobex pomoże mi pozbyć się tego co mam na głowie :Frown:  przeżywam na prawdę trudne chwile i mam nadzieję że to jakoś mi pomoże.

----------


## grahamka

Bardzo dobry lek polecam!

----------


## stoneczka

Kiedyś mi się bardzo przydał, polecam bo to bardzo dobry lek!

----------


## pepeszka2

Jedyny taki lek na rynku, działa szybko (bo w miesiac) no i mam pewność że usunie objawy łuszczycowe  :Smile:  polecam

----------


## kejty

Clobex to bardzo skuteczny lek na łuszczycę polecam!

----------


## grubba02

Clobex to rewelacyjny lek na łuszczycę, bardzo mi pomógł w momencie kiedy miałam z chorobą największy problem. Na pewno nie zawiedzie!

----------


## kinusXO

Bardzo polecam bo się nie zawiodłam i w końcu mam piękne włosy nic z nich w końcu nie leci i ładnie wyglądają a nie jak miesiąc temu masakra, polecam.

----------


## loonek20

A można go używać miesiąc po miesiącu, zakładając, że jeden miesiąc to jeden cykl??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, czy mogłabym prosić o więcej informacji na temat tego szamponu clobex? Został mi przepisany, mimo to poszukuję opinii osób, które miały z nim styczność.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Działa doskonale, stosuj się do zaleceń lekarza, oczywiście przeczytaj też ulotkę. Polecam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak jak powiedziała przedmówczyni, stosuj clobex zgodnie z zaleceniem i powinno wszystko być ok. W moim przypadku pomógł więc polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dokładnie, stosuj zgodnie z zaleceniem. Genralnie wg mnie nie ma obecnie nic lepszego niż clobex.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czytałam wiele opinii, posłuchałam i nie żałuję. Clobex to strzał w dziesiątkę!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Również stosowałam clobex. Najlepszy wybór jakiego mogłam dokonać!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosuję clobex od ponad 4 miesięc. Na początku przez miesiąc intensywnie następnie po wizycie u lekarza stosuję sporadycznie - tak żeby zachować dobry stan skóry (zalecenia lekarza) zresztą tak też jest na ulotce. Jestem zadowolony ze skuteczności. Mam łuszczyce nie tylko na głowie i z takich środków do stosowania miejscowego uważam że clobex jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem. Polecam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Koniecznie trzeba się stosować do zaleceń lekarz a wszystko będzie dobrze. Polecam dodatkowo przeczytać ulotkę clobexu. Ja niedawno zakończyłam z nim kuracje i twierdzę, że lepiej trafić nie mogłam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Używałem i bardzo mi się podoba to jak działa, po miesiącu stosowania miałem spokój z łuszczycą na dłuższy czas. Polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też używałem clobex i może na początku mnie nie przekonywał, nie wiem czemu nie było poprawy po 2 tygodniach to po konsultacji z lekarzem dostałem nowe "instrukcje" jak mam go stosować i wtedy po około 5 tygodniach (łącznie) wszystko się odmieniło i to zdecydowanie na korzyść - strupy zaczęły znikać teraz nie ma ich praktycznie w ogóle.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam stosuję clobex od ponad 3 miesięcy. Na początku przez miesiąc bardziej intensywnie potem po wizycie u lekarza stosuję sporadycznie - tak żeby zachować dobry stan skóry (bardziej profilaktycznie) takie były zalecenia lekarza zresztą tak też jest na ulotce. Jestem zadowolony ze skuteczności. Jestem osobą, która ma łuszczyce nie tylko na głowie i z takich środków do stosowania miejscowego uważam że clobex jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dermatolog do której chodzę z moim problem z łuszczycą unika leków sterydowych starała się wyleczyć moją łuszczyce omijając sterydy lecz nic mi nie pomagało w ostateczności przepisała mi clobex czyli szampon na sterydach i okazało się to najlepszym rozwiązaniem jestem zachwycona działaniem oraz skutecznością tego leku. Żałuje tylko że szybciej nie został mi ten lek przepisany. Serdecznie polecam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ze wszystkim produktów które stosowałam na łuszczycę to clobex spisał się najlepiej! Dzięki temu lekowi łuszczyca jest tylko moim złym wspomnieniem. Polecam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Łuszczyca z Clobex nie ma szans  :Smile:  Polecam skonsultować się ze swoim lekarzem i porozmawiać o tym produkcie! Ja go z całego serca polecam.

----------

